

Coroutines vs explicitly async APIs - BarkMore
http://dev.hasenj.org/post/31396790746/coroutines-vs-explicitly-async-apis

======
warmfuzzykitten
Anyone who has read this or his previous post, really should read
[http://bjouhier.wordpress.com/2011/01/09/asynchronous-
javasc...](http://bjouhier.wordpress.com/2011/01/09/asynchronous-javascript-
the-tale-of-harry/) and, of course, <https://github.com/Sage/streamlinejs> for
elegant solutions to the convoluted asynch programming style hasenj dislikes.

